# Backing in wall for upper cabinets?



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

ALWAYS !!! In fact, in the old days we used to either rip the studs down 3/4" where cabinets were to go and lay in full sheets of plywood, or fill in between the studs with plywood. Not too costly back then, but it will add a few bucks to the job today.

Put backers in for everything in your bathrooms too...... and above and to the left and right of windows for curtain rod mounting.

You going to do crown? Backers all the way there too. Some quality builders even put in backers for baseboard.... but it's not all that common.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks. I'm assuming that backing goes in both for the upper and lower portion of the cabinet.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, because you never know where the studs will hit on odd sized cabinets. And don't forget to take into consideratin the shorter cabinets.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

French Cleat is perfect for most.
One item in 20 may need more.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Willie T said:


> ALWAYS !!! In fact, in the old days we used to either rip the studs down 3/4" where cabinets were to go and lay in full sheets of plywood, or fill in between the studs with plywood. Not too costly back then, but it will add a few bucks to the job today.
> 
> Put backers in for everything in your bathrooms too...... and above and to the left and right of windows for curtain rod mounting.
> 
> You going to do crown? Backers all the way there too. Some quality builders even put in backers for baseboard.... but it's not all that common.


Amen, dead on, most carpenters won't do it that way though, and there are many who don't get enough pay to do that on market houses. That was always just the norm on my houses. People who are looking for a contractor and see a house built like that will get the job. 

I am not much on French Cleats unless it is a commercial job.


----------

